# SW Ohio Chapter details so far.



## Darrin (May 10, 2022)

Hello folks.
Today Woodcraft in Springdale has agreed to open up their training room to IAP members should we choose to take them up on this generous offer and host meetings there. I need to sit down with them and hammer out a few details but they are extremely excited about both of us working together on this.
These are my initial thoughts, and would love feedback I can communicate to them to get our first meeting set up:
We would start out either quarterly or bi-monthly and see where the demand takes us from there.
They would like to know a time frame for meeting lengths. I was thinking 2-3 hours.
In an effort not to interfere with the chapter in Northern Ohio we would do the second Saturday of each month the schedule would land on.
What would you like to see at these meetings aside from show and tell, general turning discussion, and maybe a demo (pretty sure they will give us access to a lathe and turning tools but I will clarify that in my next conversation.
Current chapters:
Could I get a general idea of how your meetings go? 
Anything you’ve learned along the way that would make this smooth as possible?
Any and all feedback would be greatly appreciated!
Feel free to reply to this thread or PM me.

Thank you,
Darrin


----------



## mark james (May 10, 2022)

2-3 hrs is max.  I'd suspect 1 1/2 - 2 hrs would be fine.  Be nice, very nice to your hosts.  I was at a chapter meeting where the demo instructor bluntly advised to buy stuff at the 'hosts' competitor...  Not cool.

- Pen displays of personal works.  
- A blank exchange (1-2 in, 1-2 out).  
- Items for random sale from each members's shop.  
- Blanks for sale from those that have extra blanks, casting items, stabilized items, etc.

This is a very dated list of topics.  Edit at will:  

Drilling on the lathe vs drilling on a drill press.
How to drill without having a blow-out.
Comparison of similar pen kits offered by different manufacturers
Etsy vs stand alone website vs craft shows vs consignment shops
How to price your work
Pen Wizard
Identify the bare minimum needed (tools and materials) to turn your first pen
Sandpaper comparison (could be included in finishing alternatives)
Penturner's resources.
Choosing tools - HSS, Carbide
Buffing
Wet sanding vs dry sanding
comparison of inks
Turning for troops
CA, Glue Boost, WOP, Friction finish, Lacquer, Danish Oil, Walnut Oil, etc
*Less common wood blanks - Display
Cross Segmented Blank - Full Demo*
Mandrel, Mandrel/mandrel saver, TBC, Making your own bushings

*Introduction To Pen Turning/Reviews

    Wood Pen Turning
    Acrylic Pen Turning
    Worthless wood/combination Pen Turning
    Segmented pen turning
    Aluminum Pen Turning
    Alternate materials*

    Blank; drilling; gluing; cutting/tools; sanding; finishing; assembly - each material

Choose A Blank - Hardwood vs Softwood, end grain, cross cut, stabilized, etc
• Drilling
• Using Jigs
• Gluing
• Finishing The Ends

Cutting Sequence
• "Pressure" side to side NOT inward
• Rough Cuts
• Round Down
• Work The Ends
Tools  - HSS, Carbide
• Bevel rubbing
• Bevel angle
• Grind


Sanding

Finishing
• At least 6 options for finishing a wooden pen
• Value and challenges of each
• Story board
Steps To Improve Finishing

*Turning Alternative Materials And Casting*

Types Of Materials
• Acrylic Blanks
• Acrylester Blanks
• Deer Antler
• Coffee Beans
• Pasta
• Mother Of Pearl
• Aluminum
• Polymer Clay
• Bullets
• Snake Skins
• Half Wood / Half Plastic
• Wood
• Feathers
• PVC Pipe

*Steps To Improve Finishing

Casting *- Ideas
• Stamps
• Stickers
• Carbon Fiber
• Snake Skin
• Watch Parts
• Alligator Jaw Bone
• Feathers
• Abalone
• Crushed Penny

*Clear Casting Techniques*
• Safety Is A Must
• Sample Blanks
• Material
Silmar 41 vs. Alumilite
• Using Silmar 41
Applying Heat
Pressure
• Molds

*Steam Punk Penny Blank*
• Blanks Preparation
Aluminum / Copper Tape
Riveting
Ebonizing
Bending The Penny
• Casting
• Turning And Finishing


----------



## Darrin (May 10, 2022)

These are all extremely valuable ideas Mark.
Thank you for your help thus far. I would need an initial head count or general idea to give Woodcraft. My general idea was thinking 20-25 for a June meeting but this is why I’m placing feelers out here currently to get a somewhat accurate count. I honestly have no idea how many members we have locally that would be interested aside from the initial interest we had from the group email.
I’ll keep plugging away on this, and we will make it happen.


----------



## ottotroll (May 11, 2022)

Good Morning - 
I would be interested - I got "derailed" in Pen Turning the last 3 years due to some serious health issues, but have slowly started back (I am not thinking of doing Craft Shows or festivals any time soon, just making more pens for personal pleasure). I want to say that the last I remember, John(?) Denney is the manager at Wood Craft (his wife and i have been friends since High School). 

Count me in - I need more people in my life!

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## Darrin (May 11, 2022)

ottotroll said:


> Good Morning -
> I would be interested - I got "derailed" in Pen Turning the last 3 years due to some serious health issues, but have slowly started back (I am not thinking of doing Craft Shows or festivals any time soon, just making more pens for personal pleasure). I want to say that the last I remember, John(?) Denney is the manager at Wood Craft (his wife and i have been friends since High School).
> 
> Count me in - I need more people in my life!
> ...


John and George are who will be welcoming us, you are correct!


----------

